# Pics of my 745 with wheels



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

almost done...its getting lowered next week


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Not bad my man! Shadowline trim with the sport package really make the car look sportier and cleaner looking.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG! that is HOT!


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Dayum, thats is hot !


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah looks nice i like it also..i wouldve gotten black but was to worried about swirl marks


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

what brand springs are you using to lower it?


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

WOW:yikes:


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

r ur windows tinted???


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks nice man, this must be 22" Asanti week or something! lol


----------



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

im gonna use h&r's to lower it in the front, and then whatever they do to lower the back because it has the auto level rear. and the windows dont have any tint on them...still debating if i want to tint them. ive never really liked tint on a car but ive also never owned a black car so it might look pretty good. ill post pics after its lowered


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks perfect the way it is....don't lower it.


----------

